# High arch/instep boot modification



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

*High arch/instep/forefoot pressure boot modification*

I recently bought a T2 TM-2 XLT - correctly sized to my mondo foot size - which I loved right away for it's stiffness (compared to other woman's boots a real stiff one) but it gave me very hard times with pressuring down on my arch and forefoot (area in pic 1). 

I have a high arch, hollow foot, and the XLT seems very low profile around that area. No matter how loosely I tightened the boot (like leaving liner laces loose to a degree I got heel lift, and leaving lower laces of the shell completely loose, only tightening the boot leg), circulation in forefoot was cut off even sitting in a gondola, leading to completely numb hurting cold feet already after first run. 

Did watch angry's mod vid about this issue, but as I neither had foam nor glue at hand, and was a bit reluctant to add more material to the liner as recommended in the vid since I also got the pressure on the forefoot, I tried an other way: with creating more room. 

Step 0: Heat molding - didn't bring any remedy. Well, was worth a try, but didn't expect much of this anyway 

Step 1: turned the NOW ankle straps around so they are faced in the "ankle hold" way (this is specific to NOW bindings; out of the box they are facing in the "foot hold" way). This indeed reduced the pressure on the forefoot while riding significantly, thus worth to do, but the feet still were numb during lunch break a.s.o. 

*Step 2:* I unthreaded the lowest eyelet of the liner lacing (pic 2) - slight improvement, but still going numb after some time. However, this may be sufficient for a not so high arch as mine. 
The next day, I also unthreaded the second lowest eyelet. (If one cuts off the plastic cover of one end of the lace, burns the cut with a lighter carefully, the end of the lace is solid enough to be re-threaded through the lace-stopper).

Like this, I now can tighten the liner nicely to get firm heel hold but without ANY lacing pressing down around the arch. But still... the shell was pressing down on forefoot.. 

*Step 3:* To create room for forefoot, I cut off the front part of the insole (pic 3). I selected the cut line where my hollow foot anyway hardly touches the bottom and used scissors, and cut from the specific side to leave a slightly sloped cut. I didn't cut away the part of the foot bed consciously to still have support there, and since I imagined that this may help to keep the sole in place.

And voilà: after step 3? No numbness at all, no pressure on arch or forefoot. I can tighten the boot to get firm heel hold, can ride/bootpack all day with bindings tightened firmly without ANY numbness. 
:woohoo:

Was a bit nervous that I will feel the transition between cut zone of the insole and the liner floor, but I don't. The insole also stays in place; there's no shifting of it. The boot is now pretty perfect, and I'm hugely happy with it. Woohoo!

If you experience similar issues with your high instep, maybe some of those steps may help you, too.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

LoL! Great job! Excellent instructions. 

Until I read this, I had forgotten all about it, but I had done the same thing a couple years back with my boot liner laces that you did. I Undid them and rethreaded them without using one or two of the bottom eyelets. 

Interesting solution with the aftermarket insole! 

Good tip! :thumbsup:


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

I have the regular team twos and I also have high arches but didn't have that problem. I did stay away from the XLT's because when I tried them it hurt the top of my foot. I took the insoles out of the boots and put in some shred soles which I have to say are awesome.

I might try your workaround with the inner laces to have a bit more forefoot freedom.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

snoway said:


> I have the regular team twos and I also have high arches but didn't have that problem. I did stay away from the XLT's because when I tried them it hurt the top of my foot.


Haven't tried any softer 32 boots... but reckon that it could be specifict to the stiff tongue of XLT and MTB which adds to the pressure on the top of foot as it increases when leaning forward.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Neni, nice work, it seems that you have a knack for hacking up boots...wasn't it last year you took a saw to your hardboots?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Neni, nice work, it seems that you have a knack for hacking up boots...wasn't it last year you took a saw to your hardboots?


Hehe, yeah, was a bit of a nervous moment putting the saw on that brand new $$$ boot  but was worth it, too. The little DIY makeover indeed made them AT boots more snowboardy https://www.snowboardingforum.com/2971545-post39.html


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm glad it worked out for you. I also have high instep issues and also tried some stiff 32 boots years ago and pretty much did the same stuff as you. Heat mold to weird lacing to insole hackery and liner surgery. Even after all that I could last maybe half a day before the foot pain way outweighed the fun of riding. I think it's safe to say 32's simply do not fit my foot shape. I gave up and sold them to a buddy who still uses them. Your refusal to accept defeat is endearing.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I had a similar but less extreme problem with my TM2s. Remind Medic insoles, thin socks, and adjusting the outside pivot mount on the Targa bindings up fixed it for me.

I also cross the laces above the lower zone and wrap them around the boot to keep them from tightening up on top of my foot. I love the flexibility of traditional laces.

Now I have perfect fitting boots for the first time ever.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

I don't think I have high arched feet. 
I'm glad u found a solution

2by2handsofblue


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Another, different approach to solve the numb forefeet issue to was posted here: https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/260493-foot-burn-foot-pain-pins-needles.html


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I don't think I have high arched feet.
> I'm glad u found a solution
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


Wet your feet,.. stand with your weight on a piece of cardboard/paper. If the only wet marks are the balls of your feet and your heel? You've got high arches. (...and likely a high instep.)


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

neni said:


> I recently bought a T2 TM-2 XLT - correctly sized to my mondo foot size - which I loved right away for it's stiffness (compared to other woman's boots a real stiff one) but it gave me very hard times with pressuring down on my arch and forefoot (area in pic 1).
> 
> I have a high arch, hollow foot, and the XLT seems very low profile around that area. No matter how loosely I tightened the boot (like leaving liner laces loose to a degree I got heel lift, and leaving lower laces of the shell completely loose, only tightening the boot leg), circulation in forefoot was cut off even sitting in a gondola, leading to completely numb hurting cold feet already after first run.
> 
> ...


Superfeet Blue. And J bars.

I get the same problem in almost all my boots. My feet would go dead in a matter of munutes from the lack of circulation. Narrow feet but slightly high arch... the blues drop my instep a bit to relieve pressure, but offer great support. The C or J's hold my heel tight.

Love the 32 liners because they have a lot of volume and are pretty stiff but comfy.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> Wet your feet,.. stand with your weight on a piece of cardboard/paper. If the only wet marks are the balls of your feet and your heel? You've got high arches. (...and likely a high instep.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll give that a try

2by2handsofblue


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I don't think I have high arched feet.
> I'm glad u found a solution
> 
> 2by2handsofblue





chomps1211 said:


> Wet your feet,.. stand with your weight on a piece of cardboard/paper. If the only wet marks are the balls of your feet and your heel? You've got high arches. (...and likely a high instep.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or watch the marks you leave on a sand beach . 

You knew I had to try immediately, right? 


However, even a flat foot can have pressure marks on the top on the foot (hubby has flat bulky hobbit feet, and gets the same numbness in his 32...) and also then, one way or another, that pressure needs to be removed. I'll unthread his liners, too. And if that won't help already, the cutting a whole from the other thread will be the next step, as for his flat feet, cutting the sole in pieces isn't something I'd consider as he'd feel the cut rim. I don't cos my feet are do hollow, they hardly touch the sole in that part.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

So cool that you had some ancient papyrus to do the experiment with. The Swiss really know how to do things properly and with style.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> So cool that you had some ancient papyrus to do the experiment with. The Swiss really know how to do things properly and with style.


You don't get your pizzas delivered in hand manufactered papyri?


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

So I decided to do the cardboard foot challenge lol. 
Left and right foot. 
It seems I have normal type foot imprint.










2by2handsofblue


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

2by2handsofblue said:


> So I decided to do the cardboard foot challenge lol.
> Left and right foot.
> It seems I have normal type foot imprint.
> 
> ...


Yeah,.. my bad. I checked the vid again,.. you do look like you fall closer to normal than high. :shrug: :embarrased1:

:hairy:


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> Yeah,.. my bad. I checked the vid again,.. you do look like you fall closer to normal than high. :shrug: :embarrased1:
> 
> 
> 
> :hairy:


So it seems it could be the boot and the inner lining pressing on the vein

2by2handsofblue


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

2by2handsofblue said:


> So it seems it could be the boot and the inner lining pressing on the vein
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


That would seem likely. (Btw, a normal arch doesn't automatically presume a low instep!)  

If you're getting pressure on the top of your foot like that, a high instep still seems likely to me. Either way tho,.. hopefully this liner alteration fix will solve the issue for you. 

It's no damned fun when foot pain is harshing your stoke!!  :lol:


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

I just went riding today. And wow my feet was in pain. The worst it's been. My toes were so numb, it felt like needles or felt it was on fire.
I hope the new boots will work better. If not , than I'll need to do these mods 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

2by2handsofblue said:


> So it seems it could be the boot and the inner lining pressing on the vein
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


k, its counter intuitive, but first get/try some proper fitting and supportive insoles.


----------



## snoway (Jan 25, 2017)

Shred soles changed my life...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> I just went riding today. And wow my feet was in pain. The worst it's been. My toes were so numb, it felt like needles or felt it was on fire.
> I hope the new boots will work better. If not , than I'll need to do these mods
> 
> 2by2handsofblue


You're in too big boots (as I read in another thread). Too big leads to problems anyway... get proper size first. Solve one problem after the other (like if you have wide feet, get a boot model for wide feet in right size, not bigger size). Too big means bad heel hold, slipping around etc. All this one tries to compendate by overtightening laces and/or bindings, which in turn leads to cut off circulation. Downward spiral. Right size first. IF you cannot find a boot model which fits your personal foot anatomy even tho it's the right size, and presses on your arch even if not overtightened, _then_ it's time to modify. But first look into right size.

The mods here are meant for boots which are in the right size but bug one even tho it's the right size. 

Btw: if I forgot to mention: right size first


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

neni said:


> You're in too big boots (as I read in another thread). Too big leads to problems anyway... get proper size first. Solve one problem after the other (like if you have wide feet, get a boot model for wide feet in right size, not bigger size). Too big means bad heel hold, slipping around etc. All this one tries to compendate by overtightening laces and/or bindings, which in turn leads to cut off circulation. Downward spiral. Right size first. IF you cannot find a boot model which fits your personal foot anatomy even tho it's the right size, and presses on your arch even if not overtightened, _then_ it's time to modify. But first look into right size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

neni said:


> 2by2handsofblue said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I have high arched feet.
> ...


Hey Neni. I just picked up some super blues for my Tm-twos. I do notice that the heel cup for the super feet blues are really wide, significantly wider than the stock Footbed. Did you run into any issues on fitting it in the liner? Any tips on cutting it up to match? Sorry this is my first time buying aftermarket insoles. Thanks!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

iloveass said:


> Hey Neni. I just picked up some super blues for my Tm-twos. I do notice that the heel cup for the super feet blues are really wide, significantly wider than the stock Footbed. Did you run into any issues on fitting it in the liner? Any tips on cutting it up to match? Sorry this is my first time buying aftermarket insoles. Thanks!


In one liner, I use the cut down 32 insole, in the other boot, I use a custom insole which is a bit wider thsn the iriginal at the heel, but with some pushing thst one slips into its place. Didn't have to mod anything. Can't you push it into the liner? Maybe try with heat molding to get space.


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

F1EA said:


> Superfeet Blue. And J bars.
> 
> I get the same problem in almost all my boots. My feet would go dead in a matter of munutes from the lack of circulation. Narrow feet but slightly high arch... the blues drop my instep a bit to relieve pressure, but offer great support. The C or J's hold my heel tight.
> 
> Love the 32 liners because they have a lot of volume and are pretty stiff but comfy.


I saw on another thread that you say you like the 32 insoles. Are you still using the blues right now? I'm getting the same pressure, and I've been using the blues and I can't tell if they're helping or the tm-twos are just breaking in. I'm curious to see what will happen if I put the default insoles back in.


----------



## Legendaryl (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi Hi! I'm new and I think I might be suffering the same thing from your wife. I don't feel much of a numb or needles... But I feel superb Burning Pain sensation inside my arch and forefoot (balls of feet). I am not sure if mine is the same issue as your wife, or do I suffer from Plantar Fasciitis or both issue. My left foot is very very very milf flat foot, but somewhat normal arch, and my ride foot is mild flat foot (sliding more towards the flat foot side).

Any inputs/advice would be appreciated please. Photos are as shown. 1st image shows my veins and subsequent ones are the pressure point with redness. I put a padding on my instep to show where it compresses. I really hope to resolve this BURNING PAIN I am feeling
View attachment 163301

View attachment 163297


View attachment 163296

View attachment 163295

View attachment 163299


----------

